# Dog Panties for in heat?



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone use the dog panties when their little one is in heat? Abbie is just about 9 months now and her breeder thinks her first heat will be coming soon. I bought some panties for Abbie but they are way to big between the legs so I am now searching for smaller ones. She is so tiny in her waist too so I wondered if they are actually able to keep them on? If you have tried them... Where did you get yours? Thanks!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I have used them, a friend made mine for me. I put a panty liner inside (cut down to fit) they work o-k. My girls don't seem to bleed very much. And I had one pee in theirs a couple of times that was gross. They walk real funny in them at first. Wish I had a video cam.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If she's real small you probably won't find any to work in the store. I tried the XXS in the ones at Petsmart, and mine walk out of them. So the ones I have are custom made. There is a lady that makes them on eBay to your pups size, and they are very cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I put thin panty liners in them. And yeah, they will teetee in them sometime, but the pad usually catches it.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Chi's R me - I bet that was too cute!! Not sure if she will pee in hers as she has a fit if she gets a drop of pee on her when she is in her box lol. We have however had 2 accidents (my fault) so they would come in handy cause guess who got to wear it... 


TLI - Omgosh she is so cute in her panties!! Do you mind me asking who on ebay made them? I bought mine on ebay a couple of months ago. She added a little bit to the size as she felt she would grow more... Wrong lol.. Her little bum & waist are still tiny tiny! If it wasn't for her length and rib cage I swear she would be a 2lber she is that tiny in the bum. The ones she sold me were xxs she said.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!  The ones Lex has on a friend of mine sent me. I think there are 2 ladies that make them on eBay. You don't want to get them with any extra added, because they'll fall right off their lil teeny waists. I would measure her in that area, and have them made exact. You can wash them by hand, and air dry them so they won't shrink. They don't grow much at all after 9 months. So I think you are safe to get them to her exact size.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The ones I have are 6" in the waist (they have velcro to adjust), and the front length is about 3.5" and the back is about 3.5". Maybe you can ask her to make that size?


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I think I am going to get some more made. Thanks for the measurements I will try and measure her when she wakes lol.. Do you find that yours bunch alot between the legs? What measurement do you have for that area?


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I ordered mine from www.jjdiapers.ca the women who makes them is great! She does custom sizing as well, I recommend these to everyone, they are made so well!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

...let me know if you want pictures, although they look exactly like TLI's


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks I took a peek at them and they look cute. I am not so sure I want the leak proof material though as she is always under a blanket and I would wonder about sweating? How do you find them for that?


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Making her hot isn't something I would worry about with these, her diapers are kind of like swishy track running pants with the netting inside, i'll try to get pictures up so that you can upclose what the material looks like, its really light.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you I would love to see a pic!! You babies are sweet!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Litlbitprincess said:


> Yes I think I am going to get some more made. Thanks for the measurements I will try and measure her when she wakes lol.. Do you find that yours bunch alot between the legs? What measurement do you have for that area?


The leg opening is 2" from the velcro to the bottom of the panty. That area comes around their tummy, so you don't want it super tight or it will be uncomfy. It has lightweight elastic in it in the tummy and leg holes. It shouldn't bunch up to much if they are made excat to her measurements. If it bunches up they are too big. That is the way the ones I got at Petsmart did. It all just kinda bunched up. Kinda hard to explain. They need to fit like our undies would. They will look t-tiny, but their lil bums are just so very small.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

Just very small bums lol!! I also like the idea of her wearing them with her dresses too. She still fits into xxs but they are on the shorter side sometimes so panties with them would be so cute!! Thanks again!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Litlbitprincess said:


> Just very small bums lol!! I also like the idea of her wearing them with her dresses too. She still fits into xxs but they are on the shorter side sometimes so panties with them would be so cute!! Thanks again!


That's a great idea! Francesca at Platinum Puppy Couture has some outfits that come with panties. You should check them out.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

I should be going to bed to sleep instead of shopping lol. I just bought her one of the dinky dog carrier beds plus a dress from there. I also had 3 pairs of custom jammies & a dress being made from another lady tonight. Here is the link for the jammies they are so sweet!! I got them to made to look like the ones that her dog is wearing at the end of this auction's pics. They are too cute. A few more other things too from 2 other ladies. She is in need of new stuff lol... I am sure though that I will have to peek to see what she has!! :coolwink:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280392280780&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

I will post pics of Abbie in them once they are here!


----------

